# Greeting/kissing/hugging family members



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone hate doing this? Some of my family members kiss cheeks, and hug when we see each other. The other day some members of my family who I haven't seen in months came down to visit. When they left the rest of my immediate family were kissing and hugging and I just stand at the back like 'bye' feeling so embarrassed and rude. Anyone else have trouble with this?


----------



## leadknuckle (Nov 6, 2013)

I really hope your family don't french kiss each other


----------



## Mr B (Aug 22, 2013)

I am sick of kissing and especially hugging for years. So I just say hi or bye like a robot. That might be weird for them but I don't care what they think. "Just don't get close to me."


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

If it's people I truly love,I have no problem with it,it's only when it feels forced that I can't stand it.


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

I feel awkward about it too. I just don't have affectionate feelings towards them, I guess. It's hard when you've only spent time with them being incredibly uncomfortable and self-aware.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, I hate hugging/kissing. Such a chore.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I hate having my personal space invaded. I don't quite get why people always have to be so huggy/kissy/touchy/feely. Even with family members it feels awkward and uncomfortable to me. The only people I feel okay hugging and/or kissing are my son and my boyfriend.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Never kiss my family. Rarely hug. I did used to kiss Alice. She was a friend of my mother and was a sort of grandmother to me (my mom's parents died before I was born). She was actually the mother of my mom's classmate. My mom ended up being closer to Alice than the classmate.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I like hugs but I wouldn't don't like to be kissed, yuck, unless it's my lovah.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Kallandra (Dec 13, 2013)

A bit late, but still. I'm okay accepting kisses/hugs from my immediate family, but I'm not in any way comfortable with giving them. 
Extended family, though. I'm expected to greet aunts and uncles and grandparents with hugs and cheek-kisses, and I'm rude if I don't. It's just awkward and panicky and what-do-I-do with my hands/face, how quickly can I back away.


----------

